# Hobbit Production Diary #3 - Must See!



## Black Dragon (Jul 21, 2011)

This one is amazing, with several great surprises scattered throughout!

[video=youtube_share;t47TXEi0No0]http://youtu.be/t47TXEi0No0[/video]


----------



## myrddin173 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!  I agree it was pretty awesome.  I liked the cameo at the very end.


----------



## Chilari (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for posting it. Can't wait til it comes out - does anyone know the expected release date of part 1? And is Andy Serkis the second unit director as well as being Gollum? Cause that's cool.


----------



## Black Dragon (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah, the cameo at the end is terrific.  

Here are the release dates:

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey - December 14, 2012

The Hobbit: There and Back Again - December 13, 2012

Although the two films are titled _The Hobbit_, only the main storyline is derived from the book of the same name.  The films also chronicle events from Tolkien's _Unfinished Tales_ as well as the appendices from _Lord of the Rings_.


----------



## myrddin173 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you mean December 13, 2013.  It would be strange for part one a day _after _part two!


----------



## Black Dragon (Jul 21, 2011)

Oops... you're right.


----------



## Donny Bruso (Jul 23, 2011)

That is cool, Chilari. Andy Serkis did a little directing in the LOTR trilogy, most notably the scenes where Smeagol murders Deagol and begins to transform into Gollum.


----------



## Eliazar (Jul 27, 2011)

Woah, thanks for sharing! Now I can't wait to see the movies anymore


----------



## Lavender (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, Black Dragon, can't wait for the movies to come out!


----------



## Argentum (Jul 30, 2011)

Wait, are both movies being released the same year? We're not going to have to wait a whole year in between? Whoo!
I am so excited! I gotta say, though, when I heard Andy Circus say, "Bless us and splash us, my precious" I was thrilled just to hear him spout the same words from the book.


----------



## myrddin173 (Jul 30, 2011)

Argentum, sadly the movies will becoming out a year apart, if you look closely at the post you will see the second movie was coming out before the first, it was a typo.  Of course I wish you were right, I do not want to wait a year.


----------



## Argentum (Jul 31, 2011)

Aw a shame. I expected the year difference, but getting to see both at once would have been amazing. Still, to be expected as the other LOTR movies were a year apart.


----------



## Edgemaker (Aug 13, 2011)

Peter jackson looks thinner and older!!!!! but he still wearing shorts.....


----------



## Angharad (Aug 14, 2011)

This was delightful!  Thanks for sharing.  I didn't know it was going to be two movies.


----------



## HÃ«radÃ¯n (Aug 16, 2011)

gah! this is far too long to wait, but I shall do it patiently...


----------



## Aegle (Aug 17, 2011)

I think it's better that it's extended into two different films; it's liable to be more in correlation with the actual story itself.  It's so worth it, to me!

Now I'm humming, "Oh what shall we do? With the funny li'l things!"


----------



## Argentum (Aug 23, 2011)

Ah, those old hobbit songs! I usually end up singing, "That's what Bilbo Baggins hates, so carefully, carefully with the plates!" That song was absolutely horrible! Poor Bilbo!

Anyway, I hope they make another video soon. I hear Orlando Bloom and Stephen Fry arrived and I'd love to start seeing them as they arrive. I am so grateful they're doing this. I mean, sure, they're probably making money off this, keeping us all excited and building up excitement, but still, we could all be waiting in agony (unless you forget it entirely).


----------



## mythique890 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting this!  I'm so excited!!


----------



## Simone Marini (Aug 30, 2011)

Fantastic! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Aegle (Sep 1, 2011)

I believe the "Funny lit'l things" sticks with me moreso due to it actually carried to tune in the Hobbit Movie from the 70s. XD


----------



## Simone Marini (Sep 2, 2011)

Aegle said:


> I believe the "Funny lit'l things" sticks with me moreso due to it actually carried to tune in the Hobbit Movie from the 70s. XD


 
What do you mean?


----------

